

Geek Christmas Ideas... Anyone? - danfitch

My family is asking me what I want for christmas and I am having a hard time coming up with things.  I usually buy things as I need them, does anyone have ideas.<p>Right now I have an aurdrino, Sennheiser Headphones, and a subscription to Make.  Mainly looking for things that you just don't go and buy yourself but somethings geeks use and like.
======
Scott_MacGregor
NANO USB flash drives are useful for laptop backups.

